#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Помогите разобраться со чтением мантры Дзамбалы

## Александр Казань

Всем доброго времени суток!

В сети наткнулся на текст 108 имен Дзамбалы(ссылка).
Там есть текст мантры:

[In Sanskrit:]

NAMO RATNA TRAYĀYA NAMO MANIBHADRAYA/ MAHĀYAKSHA SENĀPATALE/ OM HRIM TRĀM/ KSHĀ JRĪM HRĪM HAM DIBYA RATNOU GAPARISHANA/ ATABAKA/ DEVA YAKSHA SAMAYA MANUSMARA/ HRĪH HŪM PHAT SVĀHĀ

Tibetan pronunciation:

NAMO RATNA TRAYĀYA NAMO MANIBHADRAYA/ MAHĀYAKSHA SÉNĀPATALÉ/ OM HRING TRĀNG/ KSHĀ DZRĪNG HRĪNG HANG DIBYA RATNOU GAPARISHANA/ ATABAKA/ DÉWA YAKSHA SAMAYA MANUSMARA/ HRĪH HŪNG P’AY SŌHĀ ]

Я совсем плохо разбираюсь в санскрите и тем более в тибетском, но на первый взгляд, как мне сказали, мантра некорректно записана, санскрит корявый. Помогите разобраться как правильно читать первый или второй вариант. буду признателен. Кстати, по ссылке выше есть текст посвященный Дзамбале, очень интересный на английском. А тут есть на русском он же.

----------

ТаТая (23.11.2020)

----------


## Olle

> Всем доброго времени суток!
> 
> В сети наткнулся на текст 108 имен Дзамбалы(ссылка).
> Там есть текст мантры:
> 
> [In Sanskrit:]
> 
> NAMO RATNA TRAYĀYA NAMO MANIBHADRAYA/ MAHĀYAKSHA SENĀPATALE/ OM HRIM TRĀM/ KSHĀ JRĪM HRĪM HAM DIBYA RATNOU GAPARISHANA/ ATABAKA/ DEVA YAKSHA SAMAYA MANUSMARA/ HRĪH HŪM PHAT SVĀHĀ
> 
> ...


В традиции  Чоклинг Терсар есть практика ПРАКТИКА КЬЕЧОГ ЦУЛСАНГА, правда ее давали только  в 2008 году. 
Лама Олег кратко давал пояснение по тексту. 

https://rangjungyeshe.ru/kechok-tsulsang.html

https://lamaoleg.ru/media/2008/09/01/KT/

Есть еще видео на ютубе от украинского Ранджунг Еше с практическими занятиями с ламой на данную садхану.



> Существует два варианта практики, два способа. Если вы практикуете, чтобы получить богатство для себя, то это неправильно. Практика Кьечог Цулсанга осуществляется для пользы других. Вы практикуете для того, чтобы иметь возможность поддержать тех, кто находится на духовном пути или тех, кто испытывает нужду, как, например, люди в Африке. Если мы имеем такую мотивацию, то эта практика принесет успех. Если вы начинаете эту практику с мотивацией добиться богатства для себя, вы просто устанете, так ничего и не добившись. Нам нужна практика Кьечог Цулсанга потому, что мы хотим достичь совершенства в щедрости. Это нужно хорошо понимать.
> 
> Коренная мандала для этой практики – это мандала «Тринлей Нингпо». «Тринлей Нингпо» – это практика трикая Гуру или практика трех кай Гуру – дхармакаи, самбхогакаи, нирманакаи. Дхармакая в этой практике представлена в виде будды Амитаюса, самбхогакая – в виде будды Авалокитешвары, уровень нирманакаи представлен в виде самого Гуру Ринпоче. В первый день я рассказывал о будде Шакьямуни, и о том, что будда Шакьямуни как нирманакая совершил 12 деяний. И в качестве этого символа Гуру Ринпоче проявляется в виде 12 манифестаций. Одна из этих манифестаций – это Кьечог Цулсанг.
> 
> Эта практика называется также "ЛАМа Норлха". Содержит просветленных и мирских божеств в мандале. КЦ относится к маха-йоге , как и весь цикл из Тринлей Нингпо. Эта практика нужна для развития совершенства (парамиты) щедрости. Коренная мандала для КЦ- Тринлей Нингпо ( мандала 3-х кай гуру). В мандале КЦ- 17 божеств. Вначале мы начинаем с визуализации основного божества, пока не станем видеть его ясно. Потом представляем его целиком, сначала маленьким, потом размером с пространство, потом снова маленьким. Потом- много одинаковых КЦв пространстве. Затем можно и 5 Дзамбал включать из мандалы в визуализацию.

----------

Александр Казань (24.11.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> сказали, мантра некорректно записана


Можно такую запись латиницей этой дхарани (возможно из того же источника) встретить:

NAMO RATNA TRAYĀYA NAMO MANIBHADRAYA/ MAHĀYAKṢA SENĀPATALE/ OṀ HRIṀ TRĀṀ/ KṢĀ JRĪṀ HRĪṀ HAṀ DIVYA RATNOU GAPARIŚANA/ ATAVAKA/ DEVA YAKṢA SAMAYA MANUSMARA/ HRĪḤ HŪṀ PHAṬ SVĀHĀ

----------


## Александр Казань

> SENĀPATALE


Тут вот должно быть  Сенапатайé, а не Сенапатале.  Одним словом, странный текст.

----------


## Alex

Блин, друзья, ну не надо так. Нашли один текст в интернете, нашли другой. Садхан великое множество, в каждой свои особенности, одни относятся к одним системам, другие - к другим. Вот на что есть посвящение, то и надо практиковать. Если хочется что-то другое - ищите посвящение на другое. Врата в тайную мантру - посвящение, и никак иначе.

----------

Aion (25.11.2020), Yagmort (24.11.2020), Александр Казань (24.11.2020), Владимир Николаевич (24.11.2020), Нгаванг Шераб (24.11.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (24.11.2020)

----------


## Olle

> Блин, друзья, ну не надо так. Нашли один текст в интернете, нашли другой. Садхан великое множество, в каждой свои особенности, одни относятся к одним системам, другие - к другим. Вот на что есть посвящение, то и надо практиковать. Если хочется что-то другое - ищите посвящение на другое. Врата в тайную мантру - посвящение, и никак иначе.


Уже столько копий сломано по поводу формальности всех посвящений. В чем-то согласен с Вами, а в чем-то нет. Получается, если нет посвящения, проговоренного на непонятном языке ламой, то и нечего трогать практику. Есть по поводу посвящений много пояснений от самих лам.




> В тантризме сложные официальные и публичные посвящения, вроде тех, которые даёт Далай-лама, или тех, которые давали Кармапа или Калу Ринпоче, считаются именно тем путём, который нужен для расширения и распространения тантризма. Они прекрасно знают, что эти посвящения не настоящие. Ведь посвящение означает, что человек должен приобщиться к знанию. Однако при подобном публичном действе можно лишь создать причину в жизни людей. Ещё можно установить какие-то отношения. Именно так распространяется тантрийское учение.





> И потом есть очень точное объяснение, которое дал по этому поводу гораздо более поздний и очень известный учитель Жигмед Лингпа. Он сказал: если человек не вошёл по-настоящему в знание первозданного состояния индивидуума, не пережил это знание, тогда, какое бы формальное посвящение - с вазой и т.п. - ни давалось бы, он не получит никакого посвящения. Предположим, вы прошли некое символическое посвящение, но он подразумевает под посвящением совсем не это. Истинное посвящение - это миг проникновения в знание, а он не зависит от вещей, от предметов, от ритуала.


Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче — ПЕРЕДАЧА В ДЗОГЧЕНЕ. Беседа в Озе, Калифорния, США, 1982 г. (Журнал "Гаруда", №1, 1992.)
https://m.vk.com/@pema_jungne-chogya...chene-beseda-v

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Это всё хорошо, конечно, но к сожалению, самостоятельно прочитав мантру в интернете, ещё меньше шансов пережить знание первозданного состояния индивидуума и проникновения в знание, чем через пусть громоздкий, долгий и пафосный, но всё же ритуал с живым учителем.

----------


## Olle

> Это всё хорошо, конечно, но к сожалению, самостоятельно прочитав мантру в интернете, ещё меньше шансов пережить знание первозданного состояния индивидуума и проникновения в знание, чем через пусть громоздкий, долгий и пафосный, но всё же ритуал с живым учителем.


Тогда по Вашему (крайний случай) в глухой деревне можно забыть о буддизме. Но есть еще куча вариантов, как самопосвящение, обращение к линии передачи, молитва тому или иному учителю. 
Не все упирается в формальность.  
Это в очередной раз повторение одного и того же. 
Да согласен о чистоте, но...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тогда по Вашему (крайний случай) в глухой деревне можно забыть о буддизме. Но есть еще куча вариантов, как самопосвящение, обращение к линии передачи, молитва тому или иному учителю. 
> Не все упирается в формальность.  
> Это в очередной раз повторение одного и того же. 
> Да согласен о чистоте, но...


Нет, по-моему не так. Раз уж у нас в глухой деревне есть интернет, то есть и возможность связаться с учителем и получить посвящение, а не гадать, какой из вариантов мантры правильный.
Самопосвящение — это для случаев, когда в принципе невозможно связаться с учителем, но это метод для серьёзных людей, не для новичков.

----------


## Alex

> Тогда по Вашему (крайний случай) в глухой деревне можно забыть о буддизме.


А вы вспомните про блага и возможности драгоценного человеческого рождения. Одно из них - рождение в местности, где доступна Дхарма.




> Но есть еще куча вариантов, как самопосвящение...


Самопосвящение - это не посвящение самого себя, когда нет возможности получить его нормально. Самопосвящение - часть садханы, чтобы выполнять его, необходимо получить посвящение, завершить затвор (ньен цам) либо по количеству начитанных мантр, либо по времени, либо по знакам и запечатать его огненным подношением.




> Не все упирается в формальность.


Конечно. В принципе, я допускаю вероятность того, что вам явится гуру Ринпоче и дарует посвящение и благословение непосредственно, без формальностей. Но вероятность выиграть сто миллионов в лотерею гораздо выше, так что закаладываться ни на то, ни на другое не стоит. Впрочем, конечно, дело ваше.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (25.11.2020)

----------


## Olle

> А вы вспомните про блага и возможности драгоценного человеческого рождения. Одно из них - рождение в местности, где доступна Дхарма.
> 
> Самопосвящение - это не посвящение самого себя, когда нет возможности получить его нормально. Самопосвящение - часть садханы, чтобы выполнять его, необходимо получить посвящение, завершить затвор (ньен цам) либо по количеству начитанных мантр, либо по времени, либо по знакам и запечатать его огненным подношением.
> 
> Конечно. В принципе, я допускаю вероятность того, что вам явится гуру Ринпоче и дарует посвящение и благословение непосредственно, без формальностей. Но вероятность выиграть сто миллионов в лотерею гораздо выше, так что закаладываться ни на то, ни на другое не стоит. Впрочем, конечно, дело ваше.


Вот ведь, а Гарчена Ринпоче не в курсе, что по интернету передачи нельзя делать. 
Вы уж ему скажите, что так делать нельзя.
Формальная передача, она везде остается формальной. Все зависит от человека, который принимает эту передачу, очно или заочно.
Гарчена Ринпоче говорит, что его записи трансляций точно так же несут его благословение и передачу, как и прямая трансляция.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCno...BiEjJyuCF2rpJg
http://www.garchen.ru
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCm_...ERVlG2Q/videos

----------


## Alex

> Вот ведь, а Гарчен Ринпоче не в курсе, что по интернету передачи нельзя делать. Вы уж ему скажите, что так делать нельзя.


Вы явно читаете в моих (не только в моих) постах что-то свое. Где я писал, что по интернету нельзя делать передачи? И я не пытаюсь вас в чем-то убедить - практикуйте, как вам угодно, у меня своих забот полон рот.

----------


## Olle

> Вы явно читаете в моих (не только в моих) постах что-то свое. Где я писал, что по интернету нельзя делать передачи? И я не пытаюсь вас в чем-то убедить - практикуйте, как вам угодно, у меня своих забот полон рот.





> Одно из них - рождение в местности, где доступна Дхарма.


Но это же Вы написали не я. Не всем так везет как Вам.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вот ведь, а Гарчена Ринпоче не в курсе, что по интернету передачи нельзя делать.


В том и дело, что Гарчену Ринпоче можно давать посвящения, хоть по интернету, хоть так, хоть формальные, хоть неформальные, потому что это реализованный учитель. А обычный посетитель форума — не реализованный учитель, и от того, что он будет вычитывать в интернете рандомные мантры Дзамбалы и самопосвящать себя в них, он не станет практиком Ваджраяны. Поэтому лучше не делать так, а хотя бы поучаствовать в онлайн-трансляции ванга Гарчена Ринпоче.

----------

Alex (25.11.2020)

----------


## Olle

> В том и дело, что Гарчену Ринпоче можно давать посвящения, хоть по интернету, хоть так, хоть формальные, хоть неформальные, потому что это реализованный учитель. А обычный посетитель форума — не реализованный учитель, и от того, что он будет вычитывать в интернете рандомные мантры Дзамбалы и самопосвящать себя в них, он не станет практиком Ваджраяны. Поэтому лучше не делать так, а хотя бы поучаствовать в онлайн-трансляции ванга Гарчена Ринпоче.


С Ваших слов если "Гарчену Ринпоче можно давать посвящения, хоть по интернету, хоть так, хоть формальные, хоть неформальные, потому что это реализованный учитель", то эти посвящения можно получать в любом виде так же, правильно?
А обычный посетитель форума, который не реализованный - может?

Плацебо работает всегда. 

Как можно получить передачу чтением садханы, если не знаешь языка, если мастер читает скороговоркой и т.д, но человек только присутствует на передаче. 
И если идет пояснение по практике, то лама читает это все по книге с комментариями, не отступая не влево, не вправо, но по книге. 
Согласен, если эти комментарии не полные и идет детальная проработка моментов от мастера к ученику, но на массовых мероприятиях такого не бывает.

Все это хорошо при "идеальных" условиях, когда ты личный ученик и как писали тут: "рождение в местности, где доступна Дхарма" и "забот не полный рот".
Ценность учения не только в передаче и кто "станет практиком Ваджраяны" и кто есть практик Ваджраяны - никто не знает, даже протусовавшись рядом кучу времени.
Наверное, круто себя считать практиком Ваджраяны.

----------


## Александр Казань

> Вот на что есть посвящение, то и надо практиковать. Если хочется что-то другое - ищите посвящение на другое. Врата в тайную мантру - посвящение, и никак иначе.


 Со всем уважением, вопрос не по практике )) У меня есть передача на Дзамбалу, там лама все объяснил, но я не практикую Дзамбалу, мне хватает Гуру Ринпоче и Будды Медицины. Как то так чувствую. 
 По Дзамбале просто увлекся поисками и систематизацией информации, так как стало интересно, почему нужно поливать водой, откуда это пошло и прочее и есть много информации, в том числе как Будда дал наказ Дзамбале помогать тем, кто льет на него воду. А старинные тханки Дзамбалы это вообще что-то необычное, они просты как две копейки, а что-то в них есть ))) 
  Одним словом, звучание мантр, а это еще кстати вопрос мантры это или дхарани, было интересно разобрать просто для себя, а не для практики без посвящения, так как мы с вами уже говорили на эту тему и все ваши советы и другую информацию от вас я воспринял и не подвергаю сомнению.

----------

Alex (25.11.2020)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> С Ваших слов если "Гарчену Ринпоче можно давать посвящения, хоть по интернету, хоть так, хоть формальные, хоть неформальные, потому что это реализованный учитель", то эти посвящения можно получать в любом виде так же, правильно?
> А обычный посетитель форума, который не реализованный - может?
> 
> Плацебо работает всегда. 
> 
> Как можно получить передачу чтением садханы, если не знаешь языка, если мастер читает скороговоркой и т.д, но человек только присутствует на передаче. 
> И если идет пояснение по практике, то лама читает это все по книге с комментариями, не отступая не влево, не вправо, но по книге. 
> Согласен, если эти комментарии не полные и идет детальная проработка моментов от мастера к ученику, но на массовых мероприятиях такого не бывает.
> 
> ...


Обычный посетитель форума, который не реализованный, не может, потому что не соответствует критериям учителя ваджраяны. Линия передачи — это не плацебо и не абстракция. Если учитель читает скороговоркой, и если не знаешь языка, и если условия вообще ни разу не идеальные, то вероятность того, что ученик получит нужное переживание, конечно, меньше, но она есть. А если учителя вообще нет, то вероятность, что читая мантру в интернете получишь переживание прямо от йидама как при самопосвящении, фактически нулевая. Хотя, конечно, круто считать себя способным получить такое переживание самостоятельно (на самом деле нет).

----------


## Alex

> Со всем уважением, вопрос не по практике


Ну да, это, как водится, разговор ушел совсем в другую степь и он уже мало касается вашего начального вопроса  :Smilie:  Я, собственно, и не вас имел в виду. Просто вы задали вполне конкретный вопрос - как правильно на санскрите звучит мантра. Правильный вопрос, интересный, хотя, возможно, не первостепенной важности.

И тут началось: а вот есть такой вариант, а вот еще вот такой текст, а вот такой. Ну и уехали потихоньку в вопрос посвящений.

----------

Александр Казань (01.12.2020), Цхултрим Тращи (26.11.2020)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Тут вот должно быть  Сенапатайé, а не Сенапатале.  Одним словом, странный текст.


В ряде других дхарани, где это используется, так.
Но текст данной дхарани, сохранённой на тибетском, доступен в сети только из этого перевода. Чтоб точно знать надо смотреть тибетский текст.

Вот на русский, уважаемый Олег Филлипов тексты переводит, но именно данная дхарани не переведена:

https://www.dharmalib.ru/lib/rlib/rl...n01/rlcat01112
(здесь  текст под номером 981 )

https://www.dharmalib.ru/lib/rlib/rl...n01/rlcat01110
(здесь под номером 773)

Попросите его о переводе данных текстов, в переводе он приводит и написание кирилицей.

Насколько это правильно: брать и восстанавливать, а как дхарани или мантра должна быть записана и есть ли в тибетском тексте ошибки при записи мантры - не знаю стоит ли так делать. Особенно в случаях когда индийские редакции текста отсутствуют или не доступны. В принципе, в тибетской письменности есть все средства для правильной передачи фонетики древне- и средне- индийских.
И даже в мантрах индийских школ, где ооочень строго следят за правильностью произношения санскрита, встречаются такие окончания и\или звуки и т.п. -  которых вообще ни в древне-, ни в средне-, индийских: вообще не должно быть. Но произносят так как в мантре, а не так как должно быть правильно в санскрите.

Та запись, что у меня в сообщении, это запись той же дхарани что в Вашем сообщении, но с большим использованием расширенной латиницы для лучшей передачи индийской фонетики.

----------

Александр Казань (01.12.2020)

----------


## Росиник

> Со всем уважением, вопрос не по практике )) У меня есть передача на Дзамбалу, там лама все объяснил, но я не практикую Дзамбалу, мне хватает Гуру Ринпоче и Будды Медицины. Как то так чувствую. 
>  По Дзамбале просто увлекся поисками и систематизацией информации, так как стало интересно, почему нужно поливать водой, откуда это пошло и прочее и есть много информации, в том числе как Будда дал наказ Дзамбале помогать тем, кто льет на него воду. А старинные тханки Дзамбалы это вообще что-то необычное, они просты как две копейки, а что-то в них есть ))) 
>   Одним словом, звучание мантр, а это еще кстати вопрос мантры это или дхарани, было интересно разобрать просто для себя, а не для практики без посвящения, так как мы с вами уже говорили на эту тему и все ваши советы и другую информацию от вас я воспринял и не подвергаю сомнению.


Вспомнились китайские чайные фигурки, на которые льют воду или чайный настой))



По поводу мантры выше  -  дхарани ли это, или отдельная мантра из какой-либо садханы, я не в курсе. 
Если имеете посвящение в Высшую систему тантр (Ануттара-йога в школах сарма, или Маха-йога в ньингма), то читать и практиковать дхарани  и мантры из  "низших" тантр вполне можете.  Например, Еще Лодой Ринпоче неоднократно говорил, что достаточно иметь посвящение в одного из дэватов  Ануттара-йоги-тантры. Лунги вовсе не обязательны, можно  практиковать другие мантры, по мере вашей необходимости. При возможности можно получить лунг.  Но эта оговорка  не касается мантр йидамов высших тантр, лунг на которых обязателен, и дается непосредственно во время посвящения-ванга. 
Буддистский люд часто заморачивается, и испрашивает у учителей множество  лунгов, даже на мантру  Ом Мани Падме Хум или  на сутру Сердца Праджняпарамиты (хотя если уж заморачиваться,  то тогда у учителей следовало бы просить лунг на санскрите, на первоисточнике, а не на тибетском языке).  Тибетцам давали даже на тибетский  алфавит. Ну этот пример многим уже известен)

----------

